# Ideas???



## Godawgs4728 (Aug 9, 2019)




----------



## Godawgs4728 (Aug 9, 2019)




----------



## The Anti-Rebel (Feb 16, 2019)

Looks like goose grass to me.


----------



## social port (Jun 19, 2017)

The Anti-Rebel said:


> Looks like goose grass to me.


Oh, wow. Good call. I could not figure out that seedhead.


----------



## Movingshrub (Jun 12, 2017)

Goosegrass. The white center helps with the ID.


----------

